# Brown Algae



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have started to get a sufficient bloom of brown algae on one of my rocks in my aquarium. 

Is this alright? 

One of the guys down here at my LFS told me that this is the stuff that eventually turns to purple algae. 

If it isn't good for my tank, how do I rid myself of it?[/code]


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like Diatoms. This is very common during your cycle, and basically says the cycle is going along good. Should go away on its own, but you may want to run your lights a bit longer (yes, longer. diatoms spread when the lights are off). If the cycle is over, then it may be because of nitrates. Have you tested your params?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Cody said:


> If the cycle is over, then it may be because of nitrates.


Diatoms also use silicates and silicic acid as a food source. If the problem persists long after the completion of the Cycle, and your nitrate levels are being kept in check, you may need to hunt down possible silicate and silicic acid sources. Check your foods, salt mixes, and any chemical supplements you may be adding.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I will test my water and post the results tonight.

Thank you.


----------

